

A Traffic Analysis of Windows 10 - pearjuice
http://localghost.org/posts/a-traffic-analysis-of-windows-10

======
api
"Information transmitted:

All text typed on the keyboard is stored in temporary files, and sent (once
per 30 mins) to:"

No. Way. I don't believe it. Someone please investigate.

Edit: looking at the comment section of this article it appears there are
other skeptics that raise good points. I'd love to see someone attempt to
independently investigate this. If I had time I'd do it.

